# Average Costs?



## odd_socks

*Im putting together a list of essentials we would need when we get a  (a long way off i know) but i wanted to start saving now, although i have abit put aside for a baby fund i dont know how much is kind of mininium amount we would need for essentials.....does anyone else have a list? whats on it? and how much (roughly) in the UK?  thanks *


----------



## Twag

I also did this, I just googled Lists of items for new baby and found a list of essential items needed and then I googled each item to find out a rough cost of these items, it was actually really fun :) i know i am sad and made the broodiness so much worse!

I was actually surprised (obviously less things I will be handed down) wasn't actually too bad!


----------



## odd_socks

*thanks chick  i will have to try that too  i know i will get gifts off my family etc but a rough idea would be nice so we know how much we have to save ideally  x*


----------



## Twag

I went with my head rather than my heart so I looked at basic's so plain muslins, bibs, blankets, babygro's etc as not knowing what I will have would mean they would need to be plain and plus you will get so many gifts etc when it is born! and then buy things when it is born regardless as you will want the pink or blue!

enjoy :)


----------



## odd_socks

*exactly yeah only buy essential babygrows, they soon grow out of there first ones anyway  im thinking about knitting/making some blankets too so will be nice to do  when i spoke with my mum about it i said id be happy to look at some used items i.e the cot just buy a new mattress etc *


----------



## Olivette

There was another thread about this further down somewhere! I'm really bad for looking at baby things and listing. Slightly OCDish. I'm really similar, when I started listing it was so I had a really good idea of what I would need and how much it would cost, so that when i did have the 'talk' with my OH, i'd be able to outline the things that we'd need. 

I'd done what Twag had done, I'd just googled what I'd need for a newborn, and one of the lists that came up was the essential clothes for a new born. When I searched through mothercare to see how much it would cost to buy all the things it recommended it came to £120. That's for unisex clothes for the first 0-3 months stage-ish. But that is brand new and the more I look at it chances are some or most of the things on that list would be given as gifts or handed down from family friends. It's just a good figure to know. 

Let me look at my list and i'll reply shortly!


----------



## odd_socks

*thank you  im having a looksy too i know that my family and friends have hand me downs etc....i already have a pushchair so that is a big saving *


----------



## vaniilla

I found this basic list online, its sourced from mothercare, obviously though when buying things there is a variety of prices but this is the middle cost :flower: 

https://www.teething-babies.co.uk/you-and-your-baby/realcost.php


Cost of Baby Items* 

Item Cost
Cot £160
Bedding £80
Baby carrier £30
Push Chair £200
High chair £50
Baby bath £18
Baby monitor £30
Disposable nappies (2,555) £500
Bottle feeding equipment £20

Total £1,088


----------



## odd_socks

*thank you  thats very helpful *


----------



## Olivette

I have several different lists, but the stuff written below is mainly costs relating to the my own personal way I'd most likely parent.

The first on my list (it's not that I pioritiesed it over other things that are needed more, it was just the first thing that came into my head when I started the list) was a sling (to aid with breastfeeding and for general comfort for the baby). I've just grown up seeing mummys 'carry' their babies, so it's a natural progression for me. The one that I saw was £38.

Next was a breatfeeding pillow (I plan to breastfeeed, isn't essential but hopefully would make things so much easier), the one i liked was £44.99, but would mostl likely be able to get that a fair bit cheaper.

Nappy bin was on the list, for nappies to be washed (hoping to use cloth nappies, again, just what i've seen my friends/family use so would be a natural progression). Only £6.99.

The car seat I saw was £109.99. The cot was a cheaper one at £50, would need a matress ontop. which was varying prices. Looking into a 2nd hand cot though I think.

Moses basket, between £20 and £30. I hope to use cloth nappies and I'd start off with collecting pre-loved (second hand) ones until I find the make that suits me and the baby and that would be about £70 for the amount i'd need.

A play pen which i saw at £70 to seperate part of the room off from our dogs.

A changing mate for £10. And breastfeeding shawl at £15. Allowing £100 for a pushchair and up to £100 for a mattress for the cot all in all I think my aim for saving for the baby would be at about £700.

None of that made any real sence but there you go :)


*Edit to say:

*I'm hoping to get several things pre-loved though, so second hand. I saw some amazing knitted cardigans in my local charity shop, like new, for very little money. Blankets and the like I think I'm going to knit, and am hoping to knit and craft some booties and hats as well. :) I just new that my OH would like to get as much of it as new as possible so had to record those things on my list hehe.


----------



## odd_socks

*thanks chick thats helpful  i defoo want to make some things for the baby as it i think its nice to keep too  i priced up the clothes at (george at asda) and for all the bodysuits/bibs/all the basics £34  thats if we was to have everything white *


----------



## Olivette

That was the same at Mothercare, was all white, really unisex, thats a BIG difference from mothercare at £120!!! *heads to asda website and alter list*! x


----------



## odd_socks

*yeah asda is well cheap for baby clothes  i think places like primark are cheap too but they dont have online website so i cant really check now  *


----------



## odd_socks

*if i wasnt pushing my luck i'd love to grab a bargain and get this.... *


----------



## Olivette

I'd looked at the 3-6 months clothes, or the next ones up from the newborn in primark and they really did look rather cheap. I didn't get the newborn sleepsuits or bodysuits out of the packet so they might have looked a little better. Don't get me wrong, I shop in primark myself, love it, and I love asda and tescos clothes (am not a snob hehe or posh), the baby clothes in primark was just pushing it alittle. :( looking at asda now and the clothes are so cheap and look really nice! :D Great tip!


----------



## Olivette

Oh that is ADORABLE! If i wasn't pushing my luck i'd buy that too..


----------



## odd_socks

*is cute isnt it  and yeah i like the asda ones they are really cute and even the ones for boys and girls are lovely but i think id rather have all white (i dont know if id want to know the sex) *


----------



## vaniilla

just to add, when buying clothes, make sure you get at least one outfit for tiny baby/early baby just incase, my lo was born at 38 weeks although he wasn't too small at 6lb 6oz and newborn didn't fit him til he was about a month old :flower:


----------



## odd_socks

*^^ great tip  all this lookin at baby stuff making me more broody lmao*


----------



## Olivette

vaniilla said:


> just to add, when buying clothes, make sure you get at least one outfit for tiny baby/early baby just incase, my lo was born at 38 weeks although he wasn't too small at 6lb 6oz and newborn didn't fit him til he was about a month old :flower:

Ohhh that is a GREAT tip! :D I'd not thought about a few things in newborn just for those initial stage. x


----------



## odd_socks

*I think my list seems too cheap  if i got everything except another pushchair ive got a price list from asda/argos it comes to just under £400 is that too cheap? ive included things like: 
calpol 
shampoo
baby powder/oil
hair brushes
nappies/wipes
dummys
bibs/clothes
cot/bedding
car seat
bouncher
breast pump/bottles/formula (incase)
arrr i think theres afew other things too  *


----------



## Olivette

It doesn't seem too cheap at all! :) x *goes to do more listing*


----------



## Olivette

Aww, now I've been thinking about it, talking to you all, I'm in the mood for reworking my list! It's the OCD in me, has to be just right. Hehe , broody.


----------



## Thistledown

I just looked up a US "baby cost calculator" and it wasn't too bad, about $1350 for the 1st year. It did give me a laugh though... that's less then it costs me to feed and vaccinate my 2 dogs for a year! :rofl:

I wonder if I could use that as an argument with OH... "but honey, it would just be like getting one more dog!" :haha:


----------



## Olivette

Thistledown said:


> I just looked up a US "baby cost calculator" and it wasn't too bad, about $1350 for the 1st year. It did give me a laugh though... that's less then it costs me to feed and vaccinate my 2 dogs for a year! :rofl:
> 
> I wonder if I could use that as an argument with OH... "but honey, it would just be like getting one more dog!" :haha:

HAHA! That last bit really did make me smile!!! I didn't think to google 'baby cost calculator', going to try it in google!


----------



## Olivette

odd_socks said:


> *I think my list seems too cheap  if i got everything except another pushchair ive got a price list from asda/argos it comes to just under £400 is that too cheap? ive included things like:
> calpol
> shampoo
> baby powder/oil
> hair brushes
> nappies/wipes
> dummys
> bibs/clothes
> cot/bedding
> car seat
> bouncher
> breast pump/bottles/formula (incase)
> arrr i think theres afew other things too  *

I don't think that is unreasonable at all!

This is what I reworked onto my necessities list: 
Cot frame Cot mattress Cot sheets Cot bedding Travel system (or pushchair and car seat) Cloth nappies Changing mat Muslin cloths Moses Basket Baby bath 
And that came to £560, with the travel system (pushchair), which you already have, so your £400 doesn't seem under the amount at all. I'd add £61 to get the clothes from asda, so £620. Not bad at all really I think.


----------



## odd_socks

*yeah when i spoke to my OH on the phone when he was on his break just i said its only £400 mininium to save, he said "yeah right have u calculated everything?" i said yep with a very smug face  he thought we was looking at least double that *


----------



## odd_socks

Thistledown said:


> I just looked up a US "baby cost calculator" and it wasn't too bad, about $1350 for the 1st year. It did give me a laugh though... that's less then it costs me to feed and vaccinate my 2 dogs for a year! :rofl:
> 
> I wonder if I could use that as an argument with OH... "but honey, it would just be like getting one more dog!" :haha:


* and vet bills on top of that too  *


----------



## Olivette

odd_socks said:


> *yeah when i spoke to my OH on the phone when he was on his break just i said its only £400 mininium to save, he said "yeah right have u calculated everything?" i said yep with a very smug face  he thought we was looking at least double that *

I got a similar response when I told my OH that it would cost under £500. I think he envisaged having to save £2000 or something! The hardest part is, is that he and me combined have the amount we'd need saved.. (even if its earmarked for buying a house..). We'd be able to get buy NOW let alone saving for 6 months then trying and saving whilst we're trying. Phew. Glad I got that out!


----------



## odd_socks

*Yeah i have half that saved so wouldnt take long to save the rest without even asking my OH to chip in the money  cus he worries that we wouldnt have enough money to have a LO but like ur OH he imagined it would cost alot more than in reality it is (i know there is more costs like nappies/wipes/food/clothes as LO grows up) but the start off essentials isnt as much as he thought *


----------



## Twag

My oh was the same and was as surprised as I was at how reasonable it was :)
On Monday I will try and put my list on here


----------



## odd_socks

*i'll try get one on here too, probably tomorrow now *


----------



## Twag

Mine is on my work laptop which is why I can't do it until Monday but it includes things like nipple cream and pads etc that us mummy will need too


----------



## odd_socks

*we do need that yes  ooooos i love doing this list thing *


----------



## i want it all

I spent about £2500, with my dd, so next time round I'll only need to bhuy bottles/steriliser/clothes/nappies. 

You can do it as cheaply or as expensively as you like!


----------



## Olivette

Ohhhh man! :( Theres something on the Buy, swap and sell part of B&B that is for sale that's in a town RIGHT next to mine. Chances of it being that close to me are slim and so cheap and in great condition. Tugs at the heart strings.


----------



## i want it all

Clothes wise - you'll be surprised how many things you ge as gifts! There was little old ladies I don't even know knitting my dd cardigans! All of my mams friends bought her a little something - we barely spent anything! As my LOs bday is Xnas Eve, we got loads of clothes for her as gifts, so all I have had to buy her is vests, hat & gloves and a snow suit! 

People are so generous when a new baby is involved! My parents bought quite a lot of our stuff.


----------



## Twag

It is true I have seen it with my sisters my mother is always buying the children stuff


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi ladies, I am not WTT but I stumbled across this (I am putting together my list of what to buy at the moment) and thought I'd share my list. It isn't complete as I am super forgetful at the moment and can't remember half of the stuff I need to get. But here you go! I haven't put prices as I have been picking up lots of bits and pieces 2nd hand (soooo much cheaper and I feel I'm doing my bit for the environment, hee hee)


Cot/cot bed 
Sheets for cot x4
Waterproof sheets for cot x2 
Blankets for cot x2 
Mattress for cot
Moses basket & stand
Mattress for Moses basket 
Sheets for Moses basket x3
Waterproof sheets for Moses basket x2	
Blankets for Moses basket x1
Baby carrier/sling
Rug
Curtains
Blackout blind
Cot mobile
Night light 
Three in one travel system (carry cot, pram, pushchair) 
Changing mat 
Changing station	
Changing bag 
Bath 
Baby sleeping bags 
Nursing chair, possibly rocking 
Play gym 
Sling/carrier
Baby monitor 
Room thermometer
Bath thermometer
Swaddling blanket/swaddler 
Toys
Books
Blankets x 2
Pram blanket
Bibs
Nappies
Wipes
Nappy cream
Baby bath/soap
Baby shampoo
Hooded towels
Nursing bras
Bra pads
Nipple cream
Bottles (In case)
Formula/powder (in case)
Steriliser (in case)

Clothing:
In newborn
Baby vests , short sleeve/sleeveless x7
Baby vests, long sleeved x7
Baby sleep suits x 6
Baby grows (outfits) x10
Cardigans x3
Socks x7 pairs
Booties x2 pairs
Mittens x3 pairs
Hats x3
Sun hat x1
In 0-3months
Baby vests , short sleeve x7
Baby vests, long sleeved x7
Baby sleep suits x 6
Baby grows (outfits) x10
Cardigans x3
Socks x7 pairs
Booties x3 pairs
Mittens x3 pairs
Hats x3
Sun hat x1
Coat/jacket x1
Snow suit/pram suit x1

Later on
High chair
Blender
Baby cups, plates, cutlery etc

Places to get good deals:
Car boot sales. Big ones especially.
Asda baby event.
NCT sales
Gumtree.
Ebay (search for &#8220;distance- nearest&#8221; for pick ups)
Amazon
Baby vouches and free samples- good for getting lots of different types of nappies to try to see which suit baby best.
Emma&#8217;s Diary.
Ask friends if they know anyone who has had a baby and wants to sell things.


----------



## OmiOmen

I love this question because the idea of essentials means something different to everyone. Also it depends on if you will be buying pre-loved, from stores like Ikea and Tesco or all out with mother care and mamas and papas. It also depends on if you will be BF'ing or FF'ing, cloth or disposable nappies, want the items you need or the things you want. 

The best tip I have is to try and buy right first time! It sounds so easy but it really is not, if you do not get it right first time you will spend more in the long run to replace them. I got a cute bouncer but cute means nothing with a baby and I now have the one I thought looked too over the top because (in my opinion and of most people I know with a baby) it is the best rocker out there. We are also on our third pushchair which I love but I hated the first two and my son is under 9 months old still!

The early baby cloths may be needed but you may have a baby 10lbs+ and they never get into newborn too. So my tip is not to buy too much newborn and to got for 0-3 just in case. My some was 6lbs 14oz so would fit into tiny baby clothes but the only item we got him was baby boots because romper suits fit ok (although still a tad big). For the first few months romper suites are good to have, they seem to be the first thing they grow into when going in a size and the last thing they grow out of. Also, as hard as it is try to but the everyday clothes (bodysuits, sleep suits and if in winter something warm) because people will buy you lots of the cute outfits. I also got some boys things but mostly neutral in the newborn and 0-3 just in case they got the gender wrong, in my case they got it right but it does happen (it happened a few weeks ago to my friend!). 

I am saying all this as someone who got WAY too much of everything and did not always buy the best baby item so much as the things I though was cute. Obviously if you want to buy lots that is fine but I would say these are the things you actually need...

*Items you need.*
*Cot (Ikea ones are cheap and I love mine)
*A changing mat (A changing table is a waste of money)
*Nappies, wipes and nappy bag
*Clothes (To start with a few packs of bodysuits, sleep-suits and something warm really is enough)
*Bedding bale (I got two and it was more than I needed. Also remember the covers, pillow and bumper sets are not recommended for under 1's)
*Towels, and bath/bath support (Depends on which you want but I have a massive baby bath that I love)
*Car seat
*Pram/pushchair/travel system 
*Feeding equipment (Depending on if you are BF'ing or FF'ing)


----------



## Olivette

Eleanor ace said:


> Hi ladies, I am not WTT but I stumbled across this (I am putting together my list of what to buy at the moment) and thought I'd share my list. It isn't complete as I am super forgetful at the moment and can't remember half of the stuff I need to get. But here you go! I haven't put prices as I have been picking up lots of bits and pieces 2nd hand (soooo much cheaper and I feel I'm doing my bit for the environment, hee hee)
> 
> Originally Posted by *OmiOmen:*
> *Items you need.*
> *Cot (Ikea ones are cheap and I love mine)
> *A changing mat (A changing table is a waste of money)
> *Nappies, wipes and nappy bag
> *Clothes (To start with a few packs of bodysuits, sleep-suits and something warm really is enough)
> *Bedding bale (I got two and it was more than I needed. Also remember the covers, pillow and bumper sets are not recommended for under 1's)
> *Towels, and bath/bath support (Depends on which you want but I have a massive baby bath that I love)
> *Car seat
> *Pram/pushchair/travel system
> *Feeding equipment (Depending on if you are BF'ing or FF'ing)

*
Eleanor* and *OmiOmen* your lists where great! :D It really is lovely to see everyone's lists, from small lists to large ones, indepth to vague. It's become quite a past time for me recently and (for me anyway) is a great way to control (increase hehe) my broodyness. 

I think your right *OmiOmen, *i love this question, it really does boil down to the personal ideas of what you feel is essential. I think parenting style is also a big factor in this as well, some people may look at my own list and think 'Ohh man I'd never buy those/that'. I find it really intriguing, you can gain a lot of insight from seeing their lists hehe. 

I personally love the things I buy for myself from Ikea and Tescos/Asda, so naturally would buy from the same stores for my children I think. Not that I'm judging anybody that splurges on the newborn things, everyone to their own! :thumbup:

The list I have formed is mainly the pure cost if we buy things new (my OH would happily buy EVERYTHING brand new!). I myself am more inclined to go for pre-loved items as much as I could hehe. I've costed in buying things new, but hope that anything I save buy buying pre-loved I can spend on me or something hehe!

I've not added on to my list yet the things like nipple cream, breast pads, nursing bras, baby bath essentials and things, but those will definitely have to be bought! I hope during pregnancy to stock up on varies things week to week so I have a stash by the time I have the bay! hehe.

x


----------



## OmiOmen

Everything in our nursery was from Ikea and I think they are all nice items. Plus if like me you have a very tall child a cot-bed will not last long so there is no point spending loads on it. My son is under 9 months and one more growth spurt and he will be about read to come out. 

We got one or two things from our weekly shop when we was pregnant too. So the breast pads, maternity pad and baby bath things were spread out and I felt better for getting something each week, almost like it was a productive thing to do. I still have about 2-3 packs of maternity pads so I must have bought too many and a pack of breast pads because once I found out how uncomfortable they are I bought the washable ones from boots.

I bought far too many clothes and we were bought a lot as gifts too. I got way too much bedding which just takes up space and once he hit 3 months I got lots of unneeded things. I think I just thought they needed more than they do.


----------



## Pops

The thing I would say is get less of everything than you think you will need as you can easily pop out (or get someone else to) if you need more but you don't want to end up with hundreds of one thing you won't need and not much of the thing that becomes priceless! 

For example we only bought a couple of packs of each size vest for teeny thinking she would be out of them quickly - we have had to buy umpteen more as at almost 6 months she has just gone into 0-3 month clothes but you know if we had bought 10 packs of tiny baby she would have been 10lbs at birth!

I myself am a planner and had list after list after list (some of which I have in her baby book!) but the one thing babies tell you is you can't really plan for anything :rofl:

You are at such a lovely point, I remember the days spent in here very fondly :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

Pops said:


> I myself am a planner and had list after list after list (some of which I have in her baby book!) but the one thing babies tell you is you can't really plan for anything :rofl:

I can not agree with this more, lol. I remember writing a birth plan in the second trimester and writing about a drug free home-birth, a birthing pool and delayed cord clamping. By the end of the second trimester I was on consultant led care and it was clear I would be on a drip, hooked up to monitors and also need an epidural (to keep BP down). Then it became clear the only option was a planned c-section! You can plan as much as you want with babies but they often have different ideas. :haha:


----------



## toffee87

Mine will be a George and Primark baby teehee x


----------



## hannab

im doing a bit of a mix. ikea furniture, mothercare bedding, and wherever i can get things the cheapest! ive got a price for most things and it all comes to about £800 all in.


----------



## odd_socks

Wow thanks for the ikea tip :D "click me for the link"


----------



## OmiOmen

I have the Gulliver cot and changing table (a changing table is rather useless though) and a lot of the Fabler Kamrater textiles which I liked. My nursery was/is basic but I liked it and it is all sturdy stuff. We also asked for Ikea vouchers for Xmas from family which saved us loads! :thumbup:


----------



## OmiOmen

I have to add that all this talk is making me look through my pregnancy folder on facebook which is making me extra broody again. Lol. :shy:


----------



## odd_socks

OmiOmen said:


> I have to add that all this talk is making me look through my pregnancy folder on facebook which is making me extra broody again. Lol. :shy:


*awws bless  its making me super broody too *


----------



## odd_socks

*i know i already have a pushchair but i do like this  click me*


----------



## OmiOmen

I really advise against it. Hauck are a terrible brand, our first was a Hauck Jeep shopper and it was made so badly. Our back axle fell off 3 times and they replaced it but I was really glad to see the back of it. Also when DH called them they were very rude and one woman even laughed when he said the back wheels feel off while crossing the road. The bag space is amazing, but the whole thing is really, REALLY bad. 

What one do you have now?


----------



## odd_socks

OmiOmen said:


> I really advise against it. Hauck are a terrible brand, our first was a Hauck Jeep shopper and it was made so badly. Our back axle fell off 3 times and they replaced it but I was really glad to see the back of it. Also when DH called them they were very rude and one woman even laughed when he said the back wheels feel off while crossing the road. The bag space is amazing, but the whole thing is really, REALLY bad.
> 
> What one do you have now?


*not at all  wow they sound horrible brand to have *


----------



## Olivette

OmiOmen said:


> I really advise against it. Hauck are a terrible brand, our first was a Hauck Jeep shopper and it was made so badly. Our back axle fell off 3 times and they replaced it but I was really glad to see the back of it. Also when DH called them they were very rude and one woman even laughed when he said the back wheels feel off while crossing the road. The bag space is amazing, but the whole thing is really, REALLY bad.
> 
> What one do you have now?

What brand did you end up with *OmiOmen*? :flower: There is LITERALLY so many pushchairs and travel systems out there that it can get really quite confusing!

The cot situation is another one that I'm just overwhelmed with. I'd rather like to co-sleep, with the cot to the side of my bed, like a little cabin if you get what I mean. I know it works really well for so many, but it's really confusing finding the right cot! What do you guys think?

This is one of my favorite threads at the moment :D


----------



## odd_socks

*same here i love it  i wouldnt know what travel system to get (although i dont need a pushchair) the one i have is quite big and isnt a travel system and i do like the idea of them  i think id have moses basket for the first few weeks/months so the LO is near me (isnt enough room for a cot next to my bed ) *


----------



## Olivette

odd_socks said:


> *same here i love it  i wouldnt know what travel system to get (although i dont need a pushchair) the one i have is quite big and isnt a travel system and i do like the idea of them  i think id have moses basket for the first few weeks/months so the LO is near me (isnt enough room for a cot next to my bed ) *

I'd not thought of it that way, having the baby in a moses basket on a stand next to the bed for the first few months then transferring to a cot. Ahh lots to think about! I'd actually hoped to use my sling more than anything, and hadn't really thought about any kind of pushchair or pram! I new I'd need to buy a car seat but just hadn't thought about the pram! The one time my OH actually really spoke to me about the different things we'd need (was in the car on the way home from work and he instigated 'the' chat), he was adamant we'd need a good branded pushchair, to help with my fatigue and ease of getting the LO around. Ah!

I've looked at varies pushchairs but it's really confusing! I'd kind of decided I liked the Maxi-Cosi car seat, but then when OH suggested a travel system where it's all included it's confusing as I don't no much about the other makes of car seat!

RAMBLE!


----------



## odd_socks

*TBH the travel system i like is really expensive i dont think my OH would let me spend that much even if he did like the idea of us having a LO  There is lots to think about yeah, and its really nice to think about instead of just thinking "broody broody broody" *


----------



## odd_socks

*if money was no problem id love this.....click me*


----------



## wishandwant

i havent read through everyones replies so hope i dont repeat someone else but has anyone got/want/heard of anyone with one of the silver cross old fashioned prams? i'd absolutely love one but dont know how practical they are??


----------



## OmiOmen

I had to do some co-sleeping for a bit as my son is VERY clingy so it was the only way to get any sleep. He goes in his cot now even though he would love to still be in the bed because he is active but not fully walking so it just would not be safe now. 

We was thinking of a Quinny but we got a luna mix and I just love it and as silly as it sounds I love the fact you can change the way it looks. Ours is like this but with a plain yellow hood... https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-luna-mix-blackdamask/216425306/type-i/


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Olivette said:


> I'd looked at the 3-6 months clothes, or the next ones up from the newborn in primark and they really did look rather cheap. I didn't get the newborn sleepsuits or bodysuits out of the packet so they might have looked a little better. Don't get me wrong, I shop in primark myself, love it, and I love asda and tescos clothes (am not a snob hehe or posh), the baby clothes in primark was just pushing it alittle. :( looking at asda now and the clothes are so cheap and look really nice! :D Great tip!

Hiya, sorry to but in. I am a real bargain hunter and love Ebay but on the Primark thinggy. I got my DD loads of stuff last summer as it was really cheap - but after 1 wash they had shrunk loads and lots shape. It was a false economy for me. But Asda, Tescos and peacocks are really good. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

I got my Quinny buzz and maxi cosi carseat off this seller on ebay. They were both brand new with labels but they cost me less tha half the price of mothercare. I highly recomend them c

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/Babyvalue/_i.html?rt=nc&_sid=128321969&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=2


----------



## Twag

Well as promised this is my list (for 1st year of baby):

Panty liners/pads (only needed for first few weeks or so after birth)
Nursing bras
Breast pads
Cream for Nipples
Breast Pump: Helps if your baby doesn't latch on; also lets you get ahead of feeding and store extra milk
Bottles & nipples: For breastfeeding, one or two bottles and nipples might be nice to have on hand
Breast milk storage bags
Bottle sterilizer
Plastic bowls
Plastic sip cups
Rubber tipped baby spoons
Baby Monitor
Mobile
Bouncer Seat (Both help soothe baby and give us a break)
Moses Basket
Cot: (optional for first few months)
Cot mattress
Bumpers for cot sides
Waterproof cot / mattress liner
Fitted sheets
Changing Table
Pram & Car seat
Car seat & pram toys
Body Carrier
Portable crib
Baby bag
First Aid kit
Baby nail clippers
Nappy bags
Nappy cream & talc 
Wipes
Nappies: Whichever you choose to use keep plenty on hand since you'll be changing your baby up to 12 times a day.
10 piece Starter set
Babygros
Vests
Cardigans
Mittens
Socks
Booties
Hat
Bibs
Pram suit
Muslins
Hooded towels
flannels
Sponge
Soaps & Lotions
Blankets (Fleece or cotton flannel to prevent overheating)
Play Arch
Walker
Highchair


----------



## aob1013

Babies are only as expensive as the parent makes them :lol:

We co-sleep (so no cot, crib, moses basket), breastfeed (so no formula cost, bottles, sterilisers etc) and use cloth nappies (so no nappy costs). So if you did all of the above (you could also buy a sling and not a pram, saving you more ££££) you would only need clothes! And in the early days, i would say 12 sleepsuits, 12 vests, 3 hats, 5 socks, booties, blanket, coat. If you want to do it on the cheap, do the above!!

However, we do the above .... but i have a terrible habit of buying Leni tons of stuff! I think we have spent near 8k on Leni ... ridiculous!!!


----------



## lozzy21

With the exeption of the pram,moses basket, car seat and cot we got all the essentials for £200

Old fashioned silvercross prams look amazing but are only practical for walks round the park.


----------



## Twag

I priced up my list above (I have listed things there that I am going to be able to get as hand me downs) but my list came to £870 but most of that was from Mothercare and I am well aware that you can get things much cheaper elsewhere but wanted an almost worst case scenario for the OH


----------



## Olivette

Twag said:


> I priced up my list above (I have listed things there that I am going to be able to get as hand me downs) but my list came to £870 but most of that was from Mothercare and I am well aware that you can get things much cheaper elsewhere but wanted an almost worst case scenario for the OH


Mine wasn't far out from that either really! 

When I first priced my list up I'd used prices from Mothercare mainly as well. I've now looked at Argos, tescos, asda and varies other stores and I'd be able to get things cheaper, like you said, but mothercare is always a good place to start i think. 

Like you, I wanted to be able to give my OH the worst case scenario, as he always thinks that way! I've also been looking at things we'd need to buy later on, as I'm sure he'll ask about those things as well!

*aob1013 *That's my ideal plan! Co-sleeping, breastfeeding, baby carrying, cloth nappying hippy mummy! Hehe. 

I mentioned to my OH last night that I'd made an appointment at the bank to sort out my savings accounts and to create a few new ones (one of them being the 'baby' account), stating that I was going to start putting money into it, and there was no objections at all, so!  :D


----------



## Olivette

Twag said:


> Well as promised this is my list (for 1st year of baby):
> 
> Panty liners/pads (only needed for first few weeks or so after birth)
> Nursing bras
> Breast pads
> Cream for Nipples
> Breast Pump: Helps if your baby doesn't latch on; also lets you get ahead of feeding and store extra milk
> Bottles & nipples: For breastfeeding, one or two bottles and nipples might be nice to have on hand
> Breast milk storage bags
> Bottle sterilizer
> Plastic bowls
> Plastic sip cups
> Rubber tipped baby spoons
> Baby Monitor
> Mobile
> Bouncer Seat (Both help soothe baby and give us a break)
> Moses Basket
> Cot: (optional for first few months)
> Cot mattress
> Bumpers for cot sides
> Waterproof cot / mattress liner
> Fitted sheets
> Changing Table
> Pram & Car seat
> Car seat & pram toys
> Body Carrier
> Portable crib
> Baby bag
> First Aid kit
> Baby nail clippers
> Nappy bags
> Nappy cream & talc
> Wipes
> Nappies: Whichever you choose to use keep plenty on hand since you'll be changing your baby up to 12 times a day.
> 10 piece Starter set
> Babygros
> Vests
> Cardigans
> Mittens
> Socks
> Booties
> Hat
> Bibs
> Pram suit
> Muslins
> Hooded towels
> flannels
> Sponge
> Soaps & Lotions
> Blankets (Fleece or cotton flannel to prevent overheating)
> Play Arch
> Walker
> Highchair

That's a great list! :D :D, just confirms that the things I was thinking are really similar to what you all are listing too! 

I think I'm going to create a different list for things for me, like things I'd need leading up to the birth, and the nipple cream and breast pads. I'm also wanting to look into different creams/oils for my tum for the pregnancy, as I have a tattoo to the left of my belly button around my tum! I don't so much mind about the tattoo stretching (I can have it touched up afterwards), i'd just like to try to reduce the amount of marks around my tattoo. It's a loosing battle I fear :D 
x


----------



## odd_socks

Twag said:


> Well as promised this is my list (for 1st year of baby):
> 
> Panty liners/pads (only needed for first few weeks or so after birth)
> Nursing bras
> Breast pads
> Cream for Nipples
> Breast Pump: Helps if your baby doesn't latch on; also lets you get ahead of feeding and store extra milk
> Bottles & nipples: For breastfeeding, one or two bottles and nipples might be nice to have on hand
> Breast milk storage bags
> Bottle sterilizer
> Plastic bowls
> Plastic sip cups
> Rubber tipped baby spoons
> Baby Monitor
> Mobile
> Bouncer Seat (Both help soothe baby and give us a break)
> Moses Basket
> Cot: (optional for first few months)
> Cot mattress
> Bumpers for cot sides
> Waterproof cot / mattress liner
> Fitted sheets
> Changing Table
> Pram & Car seat
> Car seat & pram toys
> Body Carrier
> Portable crib
> Baby bag
> First Aid kit
> Baby nail clippers
> Nappy bags
> Nappy cream & talc
> Wipes
> Nappies: Whichever you choose to use keep plenty on hand since you'll be changing your baby up to 12 times a day.
> 10 piece Starter set
> Babygros
> Vests
> Cardigans
> Mittens
> Socks
> Booties
> Hat
> Bibs
> Pram suit
> Muslins
> Hooded towels
> flannels
> Sponge
> Soaps & Lotions
> Blankets (Fleece or cotton flannel to prevent overheating)
> Play Arch
> Walker
> Highchair

*i also added thermometer 
bum cream 
calpol
dummys

all mine came up to just under £400 that was with ikea, asda and argos  which means im putting more than that into savings so i know we will have enough for the essentials when it happens  No body gets the sure start anymore do they?*


----------



## biliboi2

I think its the loss of earnings while on maternity leave and then childcare costs that will be the biggest expense for us.


----------



## wtt :)

don't forget health insurance, especially if you are living in the US ;)


----------



## xxsteffyxx

vaniilla said:


> Cost of Baby Items*
> 
> Item Cost
> Cot £160
> Bedding £80
> Baby carrier £30
> Push Chair £200
> High chair £50
> Baby bath £18
> Baby monitor £30
> Disposable nappies (2,555) £500
> Bottle feeding equipment £20
> 
> Total £1,088

I think I just had a heart attack... meeep


----------



## OmiOmen

xxsteffyxx said:


> I think I just had a heart attack... meeep


You can get everything cheaper than that and still get nice stuff. I would say £200 is fair for a pushchair though, you really do get what you pay for with them. But Ikea has much cheaper cot's, BabiesRus do nice bedding bundles cheaper, and a lot of places do cost effective things. Things like baby carrier and highchair are more or less optional. Baby things can be a good price if you look around a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## odd_socks

*can find it alot cheaper shopping around  *


----------



## Olivette

OmiOmen said:


> xxsteffyxx said:
> 
> 
> I think I just had a heart attack... meeep
> 
> 
> You can get everything cheaper than that and still get nice stuff. I would say £200 is fair for a pushchair though, you really do get what you pay for with them. But Ikea has much cheaper cot's, BabiesRus do nice bedding bundles cheaper, and a lot of places do cost effective things. Things like baby carrier and highchair are more or less optional. Baby things can be a good price if you look around a lot. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Definitely true. I guess everyones list will be different and everyone will have a different budget in mind. :) I have a £38 baby carrier on my list, but personally haven't put bottle feeding equipment onto the list as I'll be breastfeeding (will reassess if I need bottles for expressing milk later on), and the highchair isn't something I'm going to look at until later.

I guess the cot that I saw was of a similar price to the one mentioned in the above list, but hope to at least be able to reuse the cot for a second baby (bar buying a new mattress the second time around).

I'll also be using cloth nappies, so not the same type of expense as for disposable nappies, but I think if you are going to use disposables, it's definitely a really good idea to budget in the initial costings for a years worth of nappies! At least that way you know it's not extra money you'll need to budget for each week.

Have been trying to find a pushchair or travel system that will last for as many years as possible. A few I've seen would take us right through to 3 years old, but means it's not something we'll have to change or adapt as the little one gets bigger which is great. Also pricing up the car seats, as the ones that I like only take you up to 12 months old, so be great to have enough put buy for the ones after that!

x


----------



## odd_socks

Olivette said:


> OmiOmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxsteffyxx said:
> 
> 
> I think I just had a heart attack... meeep
> 
> 
> You can get everything cheaper than that and still get nice stuff. I would say £200 is fair for a pushchair though, you really do get what you pay for with them. But Ikea has much cheaper cot's, BabiesRus do nice bedding bundles cheaper, and a lot of places do cost effective things. Things like baby carrier and highchair are more or less optional. Baby things can be a good price if you look around a lot. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely true. I guess everyones list will be different and everyone will have a different budget in mind. :) I have a £38 baby carrier on my list, but personally haven't put bottle feeding equipment onto the list as I'll be breastfeeding (will reassess if I need bottles for expressing milk later on), and the highchair isn't something I'm going to look at until later.
> 
> I guess the cot that I saw was of a similar price to the one mentioned in the above list, but hope to at least be able to reuse the cot for a second baby (bar buying a new mattress the second time around).
> 
> I'll also be using cloth nappies, so not the same type of expense as for disposable nappies, but I think if you are going to use disposables, it's definitely a really good idea to budget in the initial costings for a years worth of nappies! At least that way you know it's not extra money you'll need to budget for each week.
> 
> Have been trying to find a pushchair or travel system that will last for as many years as possible. A few I've seen would take us right through to 3 years old, but means it's not something we'll have to change or adapt as the little one gets bigger which is great. Also pricing up the car seats, as the ones that I like only take you up to 12 months old, so be great to have enough put buy for the ones after that!
> 
> xClick to expand...

*Exactly the same for me i want to breast feed and use washable nappies  i think it saves alot of money and also better for the environment  I dont plan to put a highchair as it wont need it for a while so i think i'd have a second list for things we will need after 6months onwards  x*


----------



## wtt :)

odd_socks said:


> * i think i'd have a second list for things we will need after 6months onwards  x*

yup, me too :):thumbup:


----------



## odd_socks

*Glad im not the only one *


----------



## jakey1

I'm a firm believer in the fact that having a baby can be as expensive as you make it. When I found out I was having twins I could have cried because I thought there was no way I would be able to afford it. But I was quite surprised at how relatively inexpensive it was. As soon as I found out I was pregnant, I started buying bits and pieces, especially nappies, wipes etc when I saw them on offer. I didn't have to buy any nappies for at least a year after they were born :lol: Some people like everything to be new and while I can totally appreciate that, you can pick up some great things from places like freecycle. I had 2 moses baskets for free from freecycle and they were absolutely immaculate. I only had to buy a couple of new mattresses which cost me £6.00 each from an online baby shop who were selling via e-bay. I'm so glad I didn't spend a fortune on these as they moved into their cots after 6 weeks. Also, I was given 10 bin bags of clothes (most of which still had the tags on them) by a lady who was a foster carer and was overrun with baby clothes - this again was through freecycle and it saved me an absolute fortune!! I also bought lots of essentials from Asda Baby and Toddler Events which they run every 3 months or so. I was quite fortunate in the fact that my Grandfather bought the double buggy for us and I already had enough money saved for cots. 

One thing I will say is to beware of online lists as they do try and sell you things that you will never need. I bought a nappy bin which I never, ever used as it was so expensive having to buy replacement cartridges all the time and much cheaper to buy a packet of nappy sacks for 9p from Sainsbury's. The only thing I didn't scrimp on was car seats as I wanted these to be brand new.

Hope this helps a little and good luck xx


----------



## odd_socks

*That is very true  i quite often have a brouse on freecycle there is some good things on there  I have friends that have things that i could have too. Id be quite happy to have some pre loved items when the time comes  I think my parents would be thrilled to have a baby in the family too so would probably spoil LO lots  x*


----------



## wtt :)

i totally agree! as soon as i am pregnant (or at least 12 months pregnant) i will start buying stuff on amazon mom for cheaper or wherever else i can get it cheap with free shipping, especially diapers and wipes, even breast pads and things like that. I have no problem stocking up on things when the time comes :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

wtt :) said:


> i totally agree! as soon as i am pregnant (or at least 12 months pregnant) i will start buying stuff on amazon mom for cheaper or wherever else i can get it cheap with free shipping, especially diapers and wipes, even breast pads and things like that. I have no problem stocking up on things when the time comes :haha:


*even if i want to start getting stuff now *


----------



## wtt :)

odd_socks said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> i totally agree! as soon as i am pregnant (or at least 12 months pregnant) i will start buying stuff on amazon mom for cheaper or wherever else i can get it cheap with free shipping, especially diapers and wipes, even breast pads and things like that. I have no problem stocking up on things when the time comes :haha:
> 
> 
> *even if i want to start getting stuff now *Click to expand...

Soon it'll be your turn too! :hugs: (maybe even at the same time as me!)


----------



## odd_socks

> Soon it'll be your turn too! :hugs: (maybe even at the same time as me!)


* yeah maybe  would be nice to experience pregnancy with a few women on here  xx*


----------



## biliboi2

How is everyone else planning for the loss of earnings while on maternity leave, then childcare costs thereafter?


----------



## odd_socks

*Im quite lucky that i can work around having a LO, i dont know how i'd cope otherwise *


----------



## biliboi2

ohh, do u work from home?


----------



## odd_socks

*yeah chick  *


----------



## biliboi2

nice! Although I bet it gets a bit boring sometimes does it?


----------



## biliboi2

Not boring, lonely I meant!


----------



## odd_socks

*yeah very much so, u get sick of looking at the same 4 walls lol*


----------



## OmiOmen

I got cloth nappies, no one told me though if you have a small baby they will not fit in them until they grow so we could not use them right away. Then once we started I got a few infections in my c-section so stopped until I got better and then decided it was way too much hassle. I had a big ish cloth stash though. My son is still BF and he is 9 months tomorrow but because it is so hard the first few months I ended up buying bottles and different pumps (until I found the right on) because I expressed a lot once he was about 3 weeks until 4-5 months.

I would say to bare in mind what family may buy. We have had 3 pushchairs (once again until we found the right one) and my FIL bought the first, a friend gave us ther old one as a second and my MIL bought the one we have now. I did think no one would get anything when he was born and not only did he get a lot then and utterly spoiled at Xmas but every time I see my MIL she has a big bag of (baby gap, pumpkin patch, Ben Sherman and ect) clothes for him.


----------



## LuluLamar

We have a list under $1,000 for all nursery furniture and furnishings and plan to save at least three months rent ($4500) by the time a baby is born. Ideally, we'll have saved closer to $10,000.


----------



## Olivette

Ahh!! My friend recommended me a pushchair called Bugaboo (I think thats how it's spelt). She has the same health problems that I do. The problem she had with pushchairs, is that if she lent on the handlebars, the chair instantly tipped over. With our health problems, it would be great to be able to lean on the handlebars and not risk the chair going over. She said the great thing about the Bugaoos are that when you lean on the handles, the chair doesn't tip forward/over. But looking on Mothercare, they range from £400 - £800, Jesus! I think her mother bought hers.


----------



## Olivette

OmiOmen said:


> I got cloth nappies, no one told me though if you have a small baby they will not fit in them until they grow so we could not use them right away.

That's a really good point! I'm hoping to buy as many pre-loved as possible (upgrading to a few new ones later on maybe), but hadn't thought about getting them really small for the first few weeks, would hate not being able to use them! :(


----------



## kelsey111

my list comes to 1.5k... and i already have
all the bath stuff - talc, shampoo, lotion, bodywash, cotton wool, some wipes, baby clothes hangers, sudo cream, vasaline. couple of teething rings, bottle brushes,400 nappy sacks, bottle warmer, sterlizer x2, moses basket. 
3 blankets 
6 baby grows (0-3)
16 vests (0-3)
3 hats
10 bibs
7 vests (3-6)
2 day outfits
2 new born jackets
6 tiny baby baby grows
3 tiny baby vests
booties
bath towel and mitton
4 pairs of mittons
4 burp cloths
dummies
nail scissor set
comb and brush set
and a few more bits
that all came to £152 most from asda's and few bits from for sale section on here :) 


yes i no i have alot for TTC but wont be getting no more till :bfp:


----------

